# Anyone use sweet feed for chickens?



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

At one time, Sweet Stuff or Sweet Feed was 6 dollars for 40 lbs. I had pretty good luck with it a few years ago. I'm starting up the chicken thing and noticed that it isn't as good a deal compared to chicken feed. 

Sweet feed is almost 9 dollars for 40 pounds while 12 dollars for 50 pounds for chicken feed.


----------



## Fat Man (Mar 9, 2011)

If by sweet feed you mean COB (corn, oats, barley mixed with molasses) I wouldn't use it except as scratch. Does it contain the desired calcium and other minerals, is there protein correct?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

If they freerange, I would do it. I've done it many times. The only thing is that they need some laying mash along with it and some oyster shells. If they are free ranging enough, you might get by without the other things, but I always provide them just to get more eggs.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I have seen sweet feed from 10% to 14% protein, usually it is 10-12%. Layer mash is around 16-18% protein. You would also have to add the calcium which is missing from the sweet feed to the hen's diet. So to me, it is better to buy layer feed that is specially formulated for laying hens versus 4-legged animals and minimize their intake of it by letting them free range and giving them kitchen scraps.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> it is better to buy layer feed that is specially formulated for laying hens


I agree totally.
"CHEAPER" feed is not a "bargain" when it doesn't provide all that is needed


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2011)

Awww, forgive me for resurrecting an old(er) thread, but . . .

I can get "Beef Commodity Pellets" which is sweet feed without the extra molasses for about $15 per 100lbs from Southern States. At the same time, laying pellets are $15 to $19 per 50lbs. The "BCP" is 13% protein. 

Now the chickens don't mind stealing it from the cows or goats, but they don't particularly care for it as their sole ration, but they'll eat it. You won't get as many eggs, but you will still get eggs, especially if you allow them to free-range and occasionally mix in some oyster shell. 

I also grew out some CornishX and Rhode Island Reds. I had 26 CornishX and 25 RIRs in the "brooder" together. They got 2 (50#) bags of chick starter (18% protein), 3 bags of "meat bird pellets" (13% protein, aka Laying pellets w/o the extra calcium), and 500 lbs of the BCP. 

Lesson #1: The Cornish took 8 weeks instead of 6 weeks to make the 8lb mark. Of the 26, 24 went to the freezer, 1 died as a chick, 1 died of a broken leg after moving the trampoline.

#2: The chicken manure didn't smell or burn the grass. I suppose this is due to the high (20+%) percentage of fiber in the beef pellets. 

#3: The RIR grew at their normal rate with no losses.

Now, just to stir the pot . . . My layers are currently all free-ranging and getting a 3lb scoop of whole corn in the evening, but I'm still getting 6-10 eggs a day out of 20 hens! I pay $15 for a 100# sack of corn, but I feed about half the quantity that I was feeding in pellets and with ZERO waste (In addition, the 3lb scoop gets shared by 3+ adult turkeys).


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

Never as a main supplement. As a treat yea but never as a sole food source even when they free range.


----------

